# Lets See Your Wood Sheds/Outdoor Racks



## Marine5068 (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm thinking of building a firewood shed and saw some great examples on the net. I'm looking to store around three to four cords.
Just wondering what others do for firewood storage/drying/seasoning.


----------



## NRwooduser (Dec 1, 2010)

*Here's mind. Love the way I can manage what wood to burn next.*


----------



## Butch(OH) (Dec 1, 2010)

We have two one at the farm where we can store up to 25 cords of green wood for drying and one at the house where we store about 8 cords dry wood for one season. Both are bigger than your needs but some ideas maybe.

At the farm our green storage. We have little in this shed. Roof is an old grain bin which are close to free around here.
<IMG SRC=http://i34.tinypic.com/1zf348.jpg>


And the one at the house. I think we ended up with $700 in it. Now the eaves are closed in with T111.

<IMG SRC=http://i9.tinypic.com/4zcmsxx.jpg>

And full,, plus


----------



## deerlakejens (Dec 1, 2010)

NR, that is a nice looking set up. Mine is similar but I use t-posts at each end with metal roofing on top, not nearly as stable as yours.


----------



## ancy (Dec 1, 2010)

my next summer thing


----------



## R W Ohio (Dec 1, 2010)

This is what we use,holds 12 1/2 to 13 cords.That is if it is stuffed full.It is 10X20.


----------



## Alan Smith (Dec 1, 2010)

*wood shed*

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=121429&d=1263353393 & http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=121430&d=1263353449 that is last years wood it is now fullout to the light


----------



## Blazer (Dec 1, 2010)

Alan Smith said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=121429&d=1263353393 & http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=121430&d=1263353449 that is last years wood it is now fullout to the light



Alan, is this one of the 7 x 10 metal carports? I have been looking at these - how do you like them for firewood, and how much will it hold ?


----------



## trailmaker (Dec 1, 2010)

As soon as I have the time I'm going to build a Holz Hausen.






It seems like people have varied results with how effective they are at drying wood, but I think I've got a site and climate that will work. I think they can't be beat for aesthetics. If the Holz Hausen works for me I'll start doing all my wood that way.


----------



## Toddppm (Dec 1, 2010)

Butch(OHAt the farm our green storage. We have little in this shed. Roof is an old grain bin which are close to free around here.
<IMG SRC=http://i34.tinypic.com/1zf348.jpg>
[/QUOTE said:


> That's pretty damn creative and awesome if its free! I've been keeping an eye out for any kind of free sheet metal to use for a roof but seems everybody else is too...


----------



## Alan Smith (Dec 1, 2010)

Blazer said:


> Alan, is this one of the 7 x 10 metal carports? I have been looking at these - how do you like them for firewood, and how much will it hold ?


 12 x20x8 I like it


----------



## forcedintoit (Dec 1, 2010)

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160131&d=1291225064 & http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160133&d=1291225095 & http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160134&d=1291225105

18 x 31 x 6 and i have 15 full cord under it and room to move!


----------



## Alan Smith (Dec 1, 2010)

forcedintoit said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160131&d=1291225064 & http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160133&d=1291225095 & http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160134&d=1291225105
> 
> 18 x 31 x 6 and i have 15 full cord under it and room to move!



Very nice


----------



## Marine5068 (Dec 2, 2010)

WOW!
Some great looking structures there.
You guys are ingenious. 
Gives me a bunch of ideas to use.
Thanks so much. 
Keep 'em coming.


----------



## arborsoldier (Dec 2, 2010)

Mine is fairly Ghetto. That is because it sits within a LP Right-Of Way, so it cannot be permanent. 






But next year I want to do this


----------



## J. Moser (Dec 2, 2010)

2/3 cord per rack.









- Justin


----------



## STLfirewood (Dec 2, 2010)

Mine is 45x76. It's been posted before.

Scott


----------



## forcedintoit (Dec 2, 2010)

STLfirewood said:


> Mine is 45x76. It's been posted before.
> 
> Scott



Why you have to be so lazy...........Get to stacking!:deadhorse::jawdrop:


----------



## hoosier daddy (Dec 2, 2010)

*Probably not the best...*

Probably not the best pics and hope you can see them. The wood shed is a 20'X40' leantoo on the main barn. I have a 16' X 12' area that is stacked to an average height of 7'6"...it's not full in the pics but you get the drift.


----------



## barkeatr (Dec 19, 2010)

*woodshed, greenhouse, boiler enclosure,deer stand*

here is my combo woodshed, greenhouse, deer stand and boiler enclosure..

greenhouse portion is partially insulated..should be complete this winter. boiler can be pulled out thru the woodshed portion if i ever need to replace it. greenhouse glazing is a insulated plastic product.


----------



## barnumb (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's mine 10x16 it will hold about 5 cords made out of mostly recycled stuff except the roofing. Siding came off our sawmill it is ash.


----------



## Windwalker7 (Dec 19, 2010)

My set up!

DSCN6517.JPG


----------



## GeeVee (Dec 19, 2010)

Cool pics from you all. 

Some open, some Closed. All good.


----------



## appalachianarbo (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's mine right after I finished it. The siding came off a horse barn that I took down - 5/4 white oak!


----------



## daddy (Dec 20, 2010)

I guess I'll chime in too. The low side is about 18" off the ground, and the floor is not solid. Lots of airflow.


----------



## iowawoodcutter (Dec 20, 2010)

trailmaker said:


> As soon as I have the time I'm going to build a Holz Hausen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



unless you really good, it won't be as nice as this one. I posted pictures of the two I built a while ago.

they are in this thread.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=150763&highlight=holz+hausen


----------



## barkeatr (Dec 21, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## GM_DaddyMac (Dec 21, 2010)

arborsoldier said:


> But next year I want to do this



That is almost too pretty to burn. Something the a big firewood retailer would have the summer intern / art students do roadside next to the sign. Not sure I would have the patience, but might be cool to try -- on a smaller scale of course.


----------



## goosegunner (Dec 24, 2010)

New this year for indoor econoburn 200 and extra storage. 

Can store my wood inside. Have a 1000 gallon tank in the enclosed lean that will be thermal storage.

gg


----------



## REJ2 (Dec 24, 2010)

My woodpile is stacked on my asphalt driveway, no tarp, no nothing. Dont need a picture to visualize it. Man you guys have some very nice storage assembly's!! Kudos to all!! REJ2


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 24, 2010)

Not much too it, Just a lean too off another building.


----------



## Vangellis (Dec 24, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Not much too it, Just a lean too off another building.



Nice set up SS. I like the truck too.

I got into actually testing out different kinds of racks the one year. I found the Landman brand that HD sells work the best. Sturdiest. It also affords me some alternatives if I want to change things around.
I will usually cover with a tarp in late October.

Racks outside the basement patio door.
Lowes racks in the front left. Not too bad, but 2x4's fit very loosely.
Plastic racks front right. OK, but will break eventually. I know!
HD racks, rear right. Had these a few years now and hold up well.
I use pressure treated 2x4's and put a couple eyelets in the sides and
ends to hook bungee cords into when I tarp it.






Some racks at the bottom of the yard. Apple trees in full bloom here.









Kevin


----------



## OhioGregg (Dec 24, 2010)

This is my split wood storage area. I didn't build it, but it does the job really well.












Gregg,


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Dec 24, 2010)

some of you peeps are stacking artists, I could pop a frigging string and not get them that straight, Nice Job...


I need to get some pics of my building, it's a 20x30 pole barn with no sides. one side of the roof is clear corrogated plastic so the sun can shine on the stacked wood, the other side is Metal roofing so I can work in the shade. I can back my 16' trailer under it and still have room for the splitter and a good size pile to chuck um on before stacking.


----------



## TheLazyBFarm (Dec 25, 2010)

Blowncrewcab said:


> some of you peeps are stacking artists, I could pop a frigging string and not get them that straight, Nice Job...
> 
> 
> *I need to get some pics of my building*, it's a 20x30 pole barn with no sides. one side of the roof is clear corrogated plastic so the sun can shine on the stacked wood, the other side is Metal roofing so I can work in the shade. I can back my 16' trailer under it and still have room for the splitter and a good size pile to chuck um on before stacking.



Please do. I plan to build an open pole barn first when I buy my retirement property.

Thanks,

Al


----------



## barkeatr (Dec 27, 2010)

please do!View attachment 163633


View attachment 163634


----------



## Adam_MA (Dec 29, 2010)

I just built racks like this, and cover with tarps.


----------

